# Coccidiosis in 2 week old chicks



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

So I'm sure one of my chicks golden comet have coccidiosis. I know I need to treat all of them. I have also separated the one that is showing symptoms. My questions are how much corid to put in my chicks 1 qt waterer? I see gallons but they are still in the brooder so I have qt size water and food. Also should I keep the sick separated even tho I'm treating all of them? First time raising chickens. Thank you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dosage for Corid 9.6% liquid solution is 9.5ml per gallon of water for 5-7 days. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture. Do not give the chicks anything containing thiamine while they are on Corid.
Make the 1 gallon mixture in a container, then fill your one quart waterer with it. Give the Corid treated water to all your chicks, it wont hurt them. Corid isnt an antibiotic, it's a thiamine blocker.
Make sure feces doesnt contaminate waterers and feeders, and change bedding frequently.


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Dosage for Corid 9.6% liquid solution is 9.5ml per gallon of water for 5-7 days. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture. Do not give the chicks anything containing thiamine while they are on Corid.
> Make the 1 gallon mixture in a container, then fill your one quart waterer with it. Give the Corid treated water to all your chicks, it wont hurt them. Corid isnt an antibiotic, it's a thiamine blocker.
> Make sure feces doesnt contaminate waterers and feeders, and change bedding frequently.


Thank you dawg53 I was concerned when reading you needed to get fresh everyday I was thinking it needed to be mixed fresh everyday. I will do the gallon now. Thank you for the help. Since I'm treating all my chickens so I need to keep the sick one separated? I clean the bedding once a day should I be cleaning it more often?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, you can put the one in with the others. It's actually more stressful for it to be separated from the flock and can make it harder to recover.


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, you can put the one in with the others. It's actually more stressful for it to be separated from the flock and can make it harder to recover.


Thank you Robin she has been chirping and the other chicks like they are looking for her is been heart breaking, but again first done so my instincts were to separate her. Thank you so very much. Should I be cleaning there brooder more then once a day?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you have in the brooder for a covering?

Not knowing how many are in the brooder and how big the brooder is no one can answer that question. A bunch of peeps in a smaller area then, yes clean it multiple times a day. If they have plenty of space then once a day is enough.


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What do you have in the brooder for a covering?
> 
> Not knowing how many are in the brooder and how big the brooder is no one can answer that question. A bunch of peeps in a smaller area then, yes clean it multiple times a day. If they have plenty of space then once a day is enough.










we have a about 2ft by 4 ft tote with some hard wire cloth over it. 5 white leghorns and 5 golden comets.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Feces is going to accumulate fast in your brooder. It's going to be quite a task for you to keep it as clean as possible, including waterers and feeders.
I had a similar set up over a year ago with 11 chicks in the brooder. It got real messy as they grew but I managed to stay on top of it. I think I was cleaning it about every 4 hours or so. I used paper towels at first, then after the first week or so I used newspaper thereafter.


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Feces is going to accumulate fast in your brooder. It's going to be quite a task for you to keep it as clean as possible, including waterers and feeders.
> I had a similar set up over a year ago with 11 chicks in the brooder. It got real messy as they grew but I managed to stay on top of it. I think I was cleaning it about every 4 hours or so. I used paper towels at first, then after the first week or so I used newspaper thereafter.


Oh ok thank you so no pine shavings? I will start cleaning it alot more often I do clean the feeder and waterer often throughout the day probably 8 times a day I only clean the pine shavings and heater once a day I will start cleaning those more often. I feel horrible I thought I was doing good cleaning the brooder daily. But I always clean the food and water anytime anything gets in it. I thank you so much for this information.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont like using pine shavings. I've had chicks try to eat the smaller pieces. It's up to you what you want to use for bedding.
No need to feel horrible, it's a learning experience. The chicks are cute and fuzzy now, but trust me, later on you'll be glad to get them out in a coop and pen lol.
Here's a pic for you from last February when I had my chicks, 11 of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do you think they have cocci?


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> I dont like using pine shavings. I've had chicks try to eat the smaller pieces. It's up to you what you want to use for bedding.
> No need to feel horrible, it's a learning experience. The chicks are cute and fuzzy now, but trust me, later on you'll be glad to get them out in a coop and pen lol.
> Here's a pic for you from last February when I had my chicks, 11 of them.
> View attachment 40480
> View attachment 40480


Oh man I am going to newspaper asap. I did get the the larger pine shavings but they do peck at them quite often. I will change it up they are already getting big so fast. Any other advice or tips? Should I try and get them something bigger? I have the coop ready for them but here in north dakota the weather can be cold and warm day by day so waiting till all their feathers are there and peach fuzz gone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Almost all of mine were raised on shavings since they were all hatched by my hens. So, don't freak about it. I didn't ever have an issue with them eating the shavings.


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Why do you think they have cocci?


One was acting lethargic and kinda wobbly she would kinda lay side ways with one wing kinda expanded. I fed her some sugar water and tried to get her to eat she did a little then when she pooped in my hand there was streaks of blood but not since but I got worried so I went and got corid and she seems to be doing better since putting it in her water. But I didn't get a diagnosis or anything. All other chicks are doing fine acting normal perching eating scratching.


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Almost all of mine were raised on shavings since they were all hatched by my hens. So, don't freak about it. I didn't ever have an issue with them eating the shavings.


Ok thank you should I look into something bigger? Or just keep up on cleaning every few hours?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The peeps will outgrow that bin in nothing flat so you should try to find something bigger to put them in.

Sounds like you made the correct diagnosis on the one peep. It shouldn't have gotten it unless it's been in contact with the ground so if you've had them outside, that's how it happened.


----------



## Chickys (Apr 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The peeps will outgrow that bin in nothing flat so you should try to find something bigger to put them in.
> 
> Sounds like you made the correct diagnosis on the one peep. It shouldn't have gotten it unless it's been in contact with the ground so if you've had them outside, that's how it happened.


That's weird they haven't even been outside or anything we hold them to get them use to us but it's always inside right by the bin. Do I'm not sure how she got it. Thank you for everything. I'm going to be searching out making something bigger.


----------

